# Summer to fall redfish/trout



## Canada Dry (Jul 11, 2016)

I fish several times a year in the St. Catherines sound area out of Kilkenny marina.Summer time usually means a lot of Bonnet  heads on the line. Fall and spring is spotty for trout and redfish. Can anyone suggest a more productive area in the Osabaw, St Catherines, Sapelo, Blackbeard area that might be more productive. I generally fish a popping rig with live shrimp off grass or oyster beds. You needn't be to specific.
Thanks


----------



## Rob G (Jul 11, 2016)

I fish the Wassaw island area, the terrain is similar. It sounds like you are doing the right thing. Here are some things that work for me besides what you mentioned to catch more trout. My leader is between 4 and 5 ft. I have more productive fishing as I travel closer to the barrier islands. The spots I fish have the grass, oysters, deep water near by (20+ ft), clear water (very important if you do not want sharks), and current(rips). I catch small reds < 16'' in these spots as well as well as other coastal fish. Fun to catch on light tackle.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 12, 2016)

Fall is Killin season. I can't wait. Until then ofdshore


----------



## Canada Dry (Jul 13, 2016)

Often not having the ability to wait for clean weather the sounds and rivers when I fish are often muddy. I do try to fish the quarter moon with a early outgoing tide. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Poo Bear (Jul 14, 2016)

When would you say "fall" is here? September can be very hot in Georgia, so would you say it usually starts in October? Does it last through December or does it usually slow down earlier? I know the dates can fluctuate from year to year, but generally, what is your opinion?


----------



## Tideup (Jul 14, 2016)

usually the middle of Sept. until about Christmas, depends on the weather.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 15, 2016)

Ive always said we only have two seasons here in SEGA: Miserably hot, and decent.


----------



## GLS (Jul 15, 2016)

A harbinger of fall fishing, especially bull reds moving into shoals to spawn, is the appearance of a bright orange butterfly, the Gulf Fritillary, a medium sized butterfly that some confuse with the Monarch.  They often cluster on wax myrtles on hammocks in the marsh.  Gil


----------



## Chap (Jul 15, 2016)

trippcasey said:


> Ive always said we only have two seasons here in SEGA: Miserably hot, and decent.



We have 2 seasons:  Summer and Christmas.

Fishing is great from September on up to December.  Great action on the reds during October and in to November.

Right now the water temp is a little warm.  Black drum are eating pretty well, the Spanish macks are starting to show up toward the beach.


----------

